# strange problem with my lover.dont know why



## shylaja (Oct 21, 2010)

i am in love with a guy for past 2 years.he was my collegemate,i know him before 4 years.initially i did not accept his love.i ignored him a lot.after a long time i accepted.but now i am facing a problem with him for last 2 years.
my problems:
he always does not believe or accept what i say.he always spies on me.
I completed college before one year.but when i was in the college he never spoke to me directly.he always speaks through my friends to me.
when i say to my college friend that one of my schoolmate had pimples all over her face,this guy made pimples come all over my face. if i say i am not fair,then he makes me look black in colour.
if i say to someone i never get stomach pain,then he makes that pain come for me,i dont know why he behaves like this.
if i say that i like something,i will never get that.
if i say i dont like something i get it.
when i am searching for job,i will have 80% but my friend will have 65%.if i say i like a company and i want to get through it ,he will help my friend to get through it.
he always helps my friends to get more than what they actually deserve and i never get anything i deserve or desire which is very strange for me.
if i try to do something good for myself,he somehow stops me from getting it.
each and everything i do ,i face a problem like this.
i get wounded when he does like this and sometimes i dont speak well with him.so he thinks that i speak good suddenly and doesn't speak with him sometimes.ultimately he thinks that my mind keeps on changing or oscillating every day.
since he is troubling like this for 2 years continuously i find it difficult to manage the situation. can u give me some solution please.


----------



## starving (Sep 9, 2010)

sounds like this guy is gonna do nothing but make your life a living hell get out now! NO man is worth that kind of head game. U never said u loved him so now is the best time and even if u do, you've only been with him a short time. He sounds like nothing but one big headache. He might also end up being a stalker so watch it when u do dump him but dump him quick. Get on with your life this guy sounds like a real jerk. I'm 46 years old and life is not worth living,with someone like that. My daughter was messed up with a guy that did nothing but cause her problems, it took her 3 years to see it. She has never been happier. And yes he did stalk her after wards too, even bought her an expensive ring. But when he tried to give it to her she kicked him in the balls. She had, had enough. Run girl, run.


----------

